# 3d shoots in Erie PA



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

dont know of any in erie I know falconer rod and gun in falconer ny has a schedule out but their first shoot is not till april21 This club is a 40 minute drive from erie
brokenstraw rod and gun in youngsville pa but I have not seen a schedule yet this year
rainbow bowhunters in franklin pa has a schedule on here


----------



## archerydude21 (Sep 20, 2010)

Is brokenstraw going to have shoots again this year?


----------



## X-Count Mike (Feb 24, 2011)

there is a shoot at the sparty rod and gun club this sat


----------



## gen2teg (Jan 29, 2009)

daves archery will be coming out with a master shoot schedule for this area i will let you no


----------



## babyhoose (Jun 29, 2008)

It's a little early for outdoor 3-D in Pennsylvania but they will be starting soon. Archery World in Venus, PA is having an indoor (known yardage) tournament this Saturday. It is a random two man team draw with a shotgun start at 9 a.m. Cost is $30 (bring your rangefinders). Archery World is also having an outside tournament on Saturday, March 31st. You can find out more info on their website. On Sunday, April 1st, Rainbow Bowman in Franklin, PA will have a 3-D shoot.


----------



## RonS. (Mar 28, 2009)

Sparta bowhunters April 15
Colonel Drake Archers April 8


----------



## zachbb42 (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks guys what time does sparty open


----------



## frsd44 (Sep 3, 2004)

babyhoose said:


> It's a little early for outdoor 3-D in Pennsylvania but they will be starting soon. Archery World in Venus, PA is having an indoor (known yardage) tournament this Saturday. It is a random two man team draw with a shotgun start at 9 a.m. Cost is $30 (bring your rangefinders). Archery World is also having an outside tournament on Saturday, March 31st. You can find out more info on their website. On Sunday, April 1st, Rainbow Bowman in Franklin, PA will have a 3-D shoot.


A little early? The Penn-York 3D Archery league starts their seasons every year on the second sunday of January. This league runs in North Central Pennsylvania, (Tioga County, Bradford County, and the Southern Tier of New York) Right now they have been averaging almost 200 shooters a weekend. You just have to layer, during the colder months.......It's too bad there arent more leagues like that around the Northwestern Pennsylvania.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

archerydude21 said:


> Is brokenstraw going to have shoots again this year?


i was told they were but have not seen a schedule.


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Not sure how far this is from Erie, but Meadville Field Archers start their 3d schedule on March 24th.

http://www.meadvillefieldarchers.com/

They are actually in Harmonsburg, PA


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

They have the hunt of a lifetime shoot on the 24th of March. Then they have a regular shoot on Sunday the 25th. I too am looking forward to the 3-D season this year.


----------



## cxturkeyslayer (Feb 28, 2006)

Check out Gem City Outdoorsmen Club in McKean, I don't see any shoots on the schedule now but they do host the IBO 3rd Leg of the Triple Crown.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

cxturkeyslayer said:


> Check out Gem City Outdoorsmen Club in McKean, I don't see any shoots on the schedule now but they do host the IBO 3rd Leg of the Triple Crown.


they usually have a very nice challenging shoot there as long as it is not all mud.


----------

